# Monolena primulaeflora



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

Does any grow Monolena primulaeflora? I have two plants with very different leaves? The caudex not visable in picture appear similar.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have grown both as well. I've sent photos to experts and basically what they have said is that they are both M. primuliflora. It's a wide ranging species and that these are two different clones. Have you flowered them yet? They both flower pink.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I grow M. primuliflora. The plants that I have seem to be a in-between mix of your two examples. I have seedlings that I'm also growing out so I guess I will see how those turn out too.


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

Yes the plant on the right flowered. I forget the color, pretty sad, but I remember it was consistent with the species. At least i remember that. I tried to germinate the seeds to no avail. It flowered in the winter. Right now I grow them outdoors with the ferns and orchids. They seem very happy.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

KenP said:


> Yes the plant on the right flowered. I forget the color, pretty sad, but I remember it was consistent with the species. At least i remember that. I tried to germinate the seeds to no avail. It flowered in the winter. Right now I grow them outdoors with the ferns and orchids. They seem very happy.



Where do you grow them in the cooler months?


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

In a terrarium with the orchids in the living room.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ah, ok. I was curious to see if you tried growing it as a "houseplant".


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

My plant is in flower again. Light pink. Does anyone know if it is self fertile?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Cool. They are indeed inclined to selfing. Should have capsules within the next month


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

Thank you Anderson. I will help that process out by being my own bee. With a little luck two or more flowers may be open at the same time.


----------

